# Moving to British Columbia



## eoinharry (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello folks, I'm relatively new to this forum and would be most appreciative of any advice.
Myself and my wife are moving to British columbia from U.K with Skilled Migration visa round August time and will be trying to gain employment. I am a Project Manager/Civil Engineer and my wife is a chartered accountant. Just wondering what the market is like at the minute and any pro's and cons to watch out for. I have tried briefly to make contact with a few recruitment agencies but have had no luck. Any words of wisdom would be great.


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

*Hi*



eoinharry said:


> Hello folks, I'm relatively new to this forum and would be most appreciative of any advice.
> Myself and my wife are moving to British columbia from U.K with Skilled Migration visa round August time and will be trying to gain employment. I am a Project Manager/Civil Engineer and my wife is a chartered accountant. Just wondering what the market is like at the minute and any pro's and cons to watch out for. I have tried briefly to make contact with a few recruitment agencies but have had no luck. Any words of wisdom would be great.



Hi Harry,
You and your wife both seem to have good job skills for BC.
Try contacting the chamber of commerce in the city or town you are planning to move to.
You may want to check out Kelowna,i belive there is a need in Kelowna for qualified accountants,also check out the city of Kelowna job site,good luck with your move


bc brit


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

eoinharry said:


> Hello folks, I'm relatively new to this forum and would be most appreciative of any advice.
> Myself and my wife are moving to British columbia from U.K with Skilled Migration visa round August time and will be trying to gain employment. I am a Project Manager/Civil Engineer and my wife is a chartered accountant. Just wondering what the market is like at the minute and any pro's and cons to watch out for. I have tried briefly to make contact with a few recruitment agencies but have had no luck. Any words of wisdom would be great.


Your wife will likely have an easier time finding work than you will, so you may want to concentrate on finding work for her first and then take your time finding something that suits yourself. The job situation is improving here right now compared to a year ago.


----------



## eoinharry (Sep 23, 2009)

*Work/life balance*



eoinharry said:


> Hello folks, I'm relatively new to this forum and would be most appreciative of any advice.
> Myself and my wife are moving to British columbia from U.K with Skilled Migration visa round August time and will be trying to gain employment. I am a Project Manager/Civil Engineer and my wife is a chartered accountant. Just wondering what the market is like at the minute and any pro's and cons to watch out for. I have tried briefly to make contact with a few recruitment agencies but have had no luck. Any words of wisdom would be great.


Thankyou very much telcoman and Bc Brit for your advice. I read that things are picking up there a bit again and hope that things continue to get a bit better for everyone. Just enquiring again about the normal work/life balance and attitude towards this. I hear that Canadians work longer hours that our fellow U.K counterparts is this the norm or just in certain sectors??


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,
Canadians do work slightly longer hours than Brits,but they play alot also,skiing,boating,quad bike riding,hunting plus just about any outdoor pursuit you can think of and then some.
As with anywhere,a job is just a means of making a living,some work harder than others.
The BC attitude i have seen is,work as little as possible,play as much possible,makes great sense to me.
Good look with you planned move 

regards Bc brit


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The Engineering industry has still been hit hard and work is hard to get. Accountants though plenty of opportunities from what I've heard.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

eoinharry said:


> Hello folks, I'm relatively new to this forum and would be most appreciative of any advice.
> Myself and my wife are moving to British columbia from U.K with Skilled Migration visa round August time and will be trying to gain employment. I am a Project Manager/Civil Engineer and my wife is a chartered accountant. Just wondering what the market is like at the minute and any pro's and cons to watch out for. I have tried briefly to make contact with a few recruitment agencies but have had no luck. Any words of wisdom would be great.


Hi 
I am moving out to BC next month with wife and children, and like you I am a Project Manager in Construction. I have secured a job and opportunities seem good over there at the moment, but like you I had limited success with agencies. The best approach I have found is to contact companies direct through their websites. The main players in BC are PCL, Ellis Don and Ledcor who have offices in most major cities in BC. I had a holiday over there late last year and lined up some interviews and made my selection after that. I can give you an idea on benefits packages etc if you wnat more detail. Which area are you going to? 

Regards
Ian


----------



## eoinharry (Sep 23, 2009)

*Moving to Bc*



inutley said:


> Hi
> I am moving out to BC next month with wife and children, and like you I am a Project Manager in Construction. I have secured a job and opportunities seem good over there at the moment, but like you I had limited success with agencies. The best approach I have found is to contact companies direct through their websites. The main players in BC are PCL, Ellis Don and Ledcor who have offices in most major cities in BC. I had a holiday over there late last year and lined up some interviews and made my selection after that. I can give you an idea on benefits packages etc if you wnat more detail. Which area are you going to?
> 
> Regards
> Ian


Thanks very much Inutley for your kind words. We are toying with the idea of Greater Vancouver area although Langley and further regions have been mentioned. We have some family in BC but will not influence our choice. Like yourself I'm very keen on obtaning a decent job as a PM or equivalent. I would most appreciate a chat with you sometime on salary/packages available and any more job hunting pointers to look out for. Hope everything works out well for you and your family.

Regards

Eoin


----------

